# عاهد نفسك....



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

هل تعاهد نفسك على :


+ان تتكلم مع الله قبل ان تتكلم مع الناس .

+ان تكون قويا امام التجارب 

+ان تجعل الواجب فرحا و الفرح واجب 

+ان تجاهد بلا ملل 

+ان تكون مخلص لمبادىء الله 

+ان تكون لطيفا فى تعاملاتك ..... متزنا فى كلامك

+ان تكون كل أمورك فى يد الله

" وتأكد انك ستكون ناجحا فى حياتك مع الله" 



منقووووول​


----------



## happy angel (22 يوليو 2008)

بصراحة مفيش كلام يتقال على موضوعك الراائع ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



happy angel قال:


> بصراحة مفيش كلام يتقال على موضوعك الراائع ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## jamil (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عاهد نفسك....*

نعم اعاهد نفسي بهذا الكلام الرائع وشكرا يا اخت كاندى


----------



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

candy shop قال:


> هل تعاهد نفسك على :​
> ​


 
*اكيد يا كاندى*

*والاهم تنفيذ العهود دى*

*جميل اوى يا كاندى*

*ميرسى ياا حبيبتى*


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عاهد نفسك....*



jamil قال:


> نعم اعاهد نفسي بهذا الكلام الرائع وشكرا يا اخت كاندى



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



keky قال:


> *اكيد يا كاندى*
> 
> *والاهم تنفيذ العهود دى*
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

و انا  معاكم 

اعاهدك يا كاندي

شكرا للموضوع  الراءع​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



amjad-ri قال:


> و انا  معاكم
> 
> اعاهدك يا كاندي
> 
> شكرا للموضوع  الراءع​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل يا تاسونى كاندى ربنا يباركك صلى لاجلى


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل يا تاسونى كاندى ربنا يباركك صلى لاجلى



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

صلوات العدرا والقديسين 

تكون معاك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (31 يوليو 2008)

still

عندي شغلات يحتاج اشتغل عليها

الرب يبارك محبتك كاندي​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> still
> 
> عندي شغلات يحتاج اشتغل عليها
> 
> الرب يبارك محبتك كاندي​



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2008)

فين المشاركات   كل موضوع ينفتح ويغلق بسرعه


----------



## jamil (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عاهد نفسك....*

نعم اعاهد نفسي ويجب ان تكون المعاهده نابعه من القلب الصادق والحقيقيوالوافي بكل عهد .... اعاهد بكل شي للرب يسوع المسيح يا اختنا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



النهيسى قال:


> فين المشاركات   كل موضوع ينفتح ويغلق بسرعه



ربنا يبعت

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عاهد نفسك....*



jamil قال:


> نعم اعاهد نفسي ويجب ان تكون المعاهده نابعه من القلب الصادق والحقيقيوالوافي بكل عهد .... اعاهد بكل شي للرب يسوع المسيح يا اختنا كاندى



شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا جمال

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## مينا 188 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عاهد نفسك....*

+ان تتكلم مع الله قبل ان تتكلم مع الناس .

لو عملنا كده يبقى مش هنزل نفسنا لحد 

ونطلب من اللى خلقنا 

ويمكن بالصدفه فى مشكله فى الشغل ما كلمتش فيها المدير لحد دلوقتى 

قلت اكلم ربنا وهو يدبر بمعرفته 

شكرا كاندى ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عاهد نفسك....*



مينا 188 قال:


> +ان تتكلم مع الله قبل ان تتكلم مع الناس .
> 
> لو عملنا كده يبقى مش هنزل نفسنا لحد
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا مينا

رينا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



candy shop قال:


> ميرسى اوى لزوقك
> 
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين
> 
> تكون معاك​



ش*كرااا لكى تاسونى ساندى

ولى رجاء 
لو امن فى توقيعى تعرفى تضعى صوره لام النور زى اللى حضرتك عملاها ليكى اكون شاكر ربنا *يباركك


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: عاهد نفسك....*



النهيسى قال:


> ش*كرااا لكى تاسونى ساندى
> 
> ولى رجاء
> لو امن فى توقيعى تعرفى تضعى صوره لام النور زى اللى حضرتك عملاها ليكى اكون شاكر ربنا *يباركك



اوى اسمى كاندى

ثانيا انا مليش صلاحيه ادخل فى توقيعك

بس انا هتصرف وهخلى كوبتك يعملها

وبعدين انت عايز نفس توقيعى ولا ايه بالظبط

لو عايز توقيعى عادى بس قولى​


----------

